# Weber kettle drill a hole??



## bigsteve (Apr 2, 2009)

Just got a used Weber Kettle.  I would like to put a thermometer on the dome, in case I use it to smoke.  The metal is apparently coated with porcelain, and I don't know how to drill it.  I have this mental image of the coating cracking/shattering and falling off, leaving me bare metal.

So.....

Is a thermometer worthwhile?

How do I drill it?

Thanks!


----------



## morkdach (Apr 2, 2009)

put masking tape on where you want to drill and use a sharp bit


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 2, 2009)

It aint gonna shatter on ya, drill a smaller hole then it it with the big bit.
I used a step bit to put my thermo in my WSM, and it was 7/8"nominal or 1/2" pipe.This has been done ALOT, don't worry.


----------



## ol' smokey (Apr 2, 2009)

I used a hole saw on mine. Had no problems with chipping. I did have to use a washer on the inside to get it to tighten up.


----------



## bigsteve (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## mulepackin (Apr 3, 2009)

I used step drills that I got from Harbor Freight for all the drilling on my ECB mods. They are inexpensive, but work very well. They way they are designed they will  sort of score the porcelain first if you go slowly, then advance steadily.

www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=91616


----------



## bigsteve (Apr 3, 2009)

10 bucks for 3!!!  When they first became popular, they were 35 bucks for 1!!


----------



## mulepackin (Apr 3, 2009)

Well, they still are expensive for the Irwin brand Unibits, but these work just as well in my experience.


----------



## hell fire grill (Apr 3, 2009)

I put my thermo through one of the vent holes when I bbq with my webers.


----------



## bigsteve (Apr 3, 2009)

I thought of that.  You have to remember I'm an engineer.  Your method is no where near complicated enough.


----------



## hell fire grill (Apr 3, 2009)

Shoot it with a .22 that will get the probe in. Just make sure you take the lid off the kettle first.


----------



## killbuck (May 2, 2009)

I use to put my thermo in the top vent opening to but then after about the 4th time I noticed something wasn't right with a cook I was doing. After all was done I took and checked the thermo with boiling water and it was about 50 degrees off. It was dead on the first time I used it. This was $19 themo and a major brand. Has anyone else had a problem using this method?


----------

